# Side Marker Lense Removal and replacement



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

Time to work on my car again. I recently purchased the set of smoked side markers. I got a good deal on on them off of ebay they were marked scratch and 

dent and came with just the lens is not the whole housing.So im going have to change the lenses on the side markers. when I receive the lenses the 

finish on them wasn't too bad they just didn't have a clear coat. so I decided to wet sand them and give them a clear coat. before they had a very matte 

finish and weren't very reflective I still have to wet sand and polish clear coat but they look more reflective now I assume they will look better polished up. 

think I'm going to document the process of replacing the lenses. I haven't seen anything like this on this forum.The only thing I've seen is people replacing 

the entire marker housing. I may do a how to write up documenting the entire process I'm still undecided. I plan to treat them sort of like a headlight I 

assume that the glue is similar. I'm going to try to bake the housings. Im open to any technical discussion feel free to chin in if you know of a better way to 

do this. 










cleared no sanding


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

you can get them new fully housed on ebay for $50 IMO too much of a PITA to deal with. good luck I be watching your progress


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Have 14 marker lights on my motorhome, required by law and a PITA. Seven on the front, must all be amber, seven at the rear, must all be red. Also have to buy 194 bulbs by the truck load, well maybe not that much, just seems like its that much.

Cruze uses four, rears are part of the tail lamp has two plastic covers that are easy to lose, two phillips head screws. First time I tried to remove them darn near needed a tow truck, has a shaft up front jammed into a rubber grommet. Doesn't have to be that tight, opened up that grommet a bit and coated it with dielectric grease. Doesn't rattle, a lot easier to remove.

Fronts can be accessed by removed the front under pan, lots of push pin rivets. Also by turning the front wheel in and just removing some pop pin rivets, can bend it outward to get at them.

If the law wants amber, have no problem with that either, really don't turn them on and watch them, but do check all lights by doing a quick walk around.

With all these 9/11 cops running around, have nothing to do except to issue tickets, even for the most minor offenses. Like changing the color of your lens. 

How about being stopped because of a burnt out license plate light, not that can't see it with their super bright head lamps. Also have the right, least in our state to search your vehicle if stopped for any reason. No fine, just had to send in a report the bulb was replaced. And was very nice and thankful, some people who were not, were shot.


----------

